# US DoDEA qualifications



## Nightwing

Does anyone here have any experience working or hiring for US Department of Defense schools abroad? I'm trying to find out of I would realistically qualify to be hired. I just read through the list of qualifications on their website, but I still need to get a clearer picture to determine if I qualify or if it is worth investing time to work on meeting the qualification.

My background:

US citizen
40 years old
Master's in special education
TESOL certified (120 hrs)
Undergraduate in communication (not education related)
Completed the Praxis and state exams to be certified as a special education teacher in the state of Oklahoma, but my certification is pending processing.
Hoping to add certification in math and/or science.
No criminal record.
Did not participate in any student teaching programs or internships.
Do not have experience as a classroom teacher, but have worked as a teacher assistant for over two years.
Bilingual (English and Arabic)
Diagnosed with ASD level 1, major depression, and generalized anxiety disorder. Have occasionally experienced meltdowns and been hospitalized in in-patient psychiatric facilities in the past.
Experienced with international travel and have traveled alone to countries including Libya, Egypt, Tunisia, and Poland.


----------

